# First Kill



## Pablo88 (Jul 22, 2015)

I SHOT THIS SPARROW OF MY GRANDMOTHERS LEMON TREE.

DISTANCE WAS 20 FEET AWAY 8 FEET HIGH.

I USED 9.5MM STEEL AMMO

THERABAND GOLD 1/2 INCH TO 3/4 INCH 6 1/2INCHES LONG FOR A 30 INCH DRAW.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

GOOD SHOT BUT WHY ARE YOU YELLING AT US!?!?!?


----------



## Pablo88 (Jul 22, 2015)

I didn't know that capitalizing my text would be considered yelling.

Now I know.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Pablo Bracamontes said:


> I didn't know that capitalizing my text would be considered yelling.
> 
> Now I know.


LoL, it's okay, I was just poking fun. 

Seriously though, good shot, I find small birds harder to take since they are much more feather than body. You really gotta ping them square in the middle or the head.


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

Great shooting. Not much meat on one that size...

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good shot, how do they taste?


----------

